# Are you ready for the PE exam?



## Crazydock (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am going to the Power PE exam this Friday. I spent reasonable time to study and I do not feel that I am completely prepare for the exam. If the passing rate is 70%, in my opinion, I have a good chance to pass the exam and I feel much better 

How do you feel? Are you ready?

Best luck for everyone on the exam!

MWB


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Apr 6, 2011)

I think everything should be fine. Not stressed.


----------



## DannyV (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope I am ready. I can do every problem in the NCEES practice exam and I understand how to do them. I also did practice problems and practice exams from Camara and some problems from Stevenson's book. I just don't know what else to study... It sucks that this is the first time taking the test and I have no idea what to expect. The nerves are killing me already.

:shakehead:


----------



## orion85 (Apr 7, 2011)

Having taken the exam before (in the old format), I feel prepared. It was nice not having to study all the other stuff (control systems, logic, electronics, etc.) and really be able to focus on power.


----------



## cableguy (Apr 7, 2011)

I took the exam last October. If you can crank through the NCEES sample exam, and UNDERSTAND the questions, then you should do fine.

I found very little "deep" about the Power exam. Most "calculated" questions can be solved with 1-2 lines of writing, as long as you know the formula. If you've got a good formula sheet, you'll end up using it for most of the questions (80%+). Note that only about 60% of the "sample exam" was calculated though. There'll be theory stuff that you may or may not know off the top of your head.

Don't neglect economics, there were a bunch of questions on the October exam. Those are easy, gimme points, as long as you remember how to do them. There were none in the sample exam.

Good luck.


----------



## DannyV (Apr 7, 2011)

cableguy said:


> I took the exam last October. If you can crank through the NCEES sample exam, and UNDERSTAND the questions, then you should do fine.
> I found very little "deep" about the Power exam. Most "calculated" questions can be solved with 1-2 lines of writing, as long as you know the formula. If you've got a good formula sheet, you'll end up using it for most of the questions (80%+). Note that only about 60% of the "sample exam" was calculated though. There'll be theory stuff that you may or may not know off the top of your head.
> 
> Don't neglect economics, there were a bunch of questions on the October exam. Those are easy, gimme points, as long as you remember how to do them. There were none in the sample exam.
> ...



Thank you cableguy! I was concern with the power electronics and the symmetrical componets parts but with some studying I was able to understand what they are doing. Yeah the theory stuff worry me a bit.


----------

